# Coral RX



## miata (Aug 9, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get a bottle of Coral RX here locally at GTA? 
Thank you in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Im pretty sure I've seen it at Canada Corals but its not on their website. Best to call ahead and check.


----------



## miata (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you for the info.
I called Canada Coral and they don't have it anymore.
I guess I have to order it on line.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

It's no longer being made so you can only get it online from those who still have it in Stock. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Reefsupplies.ca had some on their site the other week. Pretty sure


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

I recall seeing some at Dragon Aquarium on Dundas st west, call and check before going.


----------



## miata (Aug 9, 2010)

*Other Products*

If Coral RX is no longer being made, what else do you use to dip your new corals?


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

I use Bayer for sps, tlf revive is a great all purpose one.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

I use Marine Melafix from API. For me it works better than ReVive.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

have a new bottle of two little fishes revive
ill be in the gta today if u wanna meet up pm me


----------



## miata (Aug 9, 2010)

Didn't see your message until today, blunthead. I picked up a bottle of ReVive from Canada Coral yesterday. Of course, I couldn't resist getting my self another frag. Love to support local business so they can continue brining in good live stock and corals for us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

*Coral Rx*

Hello there, 
Canada Corals should have some Coral Rx in late this coming week.
We also have Revive on the shelf now if any interest.
All the best, Rob


----------

